# Captain Scarlet Angel Interceptor



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Just a quick heads up for any Gerry Anderson fans out there....Airfix have just announced a reissue of their Angel Interceptor from Captain Scarlet.
Originals have been selling for big bucks on eBay recently so this is a welcome release.
Hopefully we might see them repop the Space 1999 Eagle and Hawk kits if this one is a success.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good News.

I've still got my original but it would be nice to do one with matured modelling skills.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have three,was going to build a flying formation.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I just bought one recently off the bay - paid about 20 bucks, shipped, as I recall.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> ...Hopefully we might see them repop the Space 1999 Eagle and Hawk kits if this one is a success.


Ditto! The Eagle's got its problems, but it's a good starting point. And what could be said about the Hawk? A must have.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Almost threw my old one away recently. Now I think I'll buy a new one.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Well that's good news. I would like to have one of these.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great to see but I'd only buy the Space 1999 eagle if it was retooled or had new parts.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Forgot to mention - I'll definitely be picking up one of these. Had one when I was a wee tyke (10 or 12) and would really like to revisit it.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Ditto! The Eagle's got its problems, but it's a good starting point. And what could be said about the Hawk? A must have.


Yes, with a lot of work the Eagle can be made into a nice model, the Hawk had issues also but with a little work it can be made to look good as well.



I have a few more posted in my photo album


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

kenlee said:


> Yes, with a lot of work the Eagle can be made into a nice model, the Hawk had issues also but with a little work it can be made to look good as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few more posted in my photo album


Another try with the photo album links

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Eagle2.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Eagle_d.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Hawk_e.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/medium/Hawk_b.JPG


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Great news. I will be getting one for sure. It'll go well with the one I still have which I made way-way back when I was about 13 or so. Oddly enough It is the only model that has survived or hasn't been lost in the last 3+ decades It'll make a really cool then and now display :thumbsup:


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Very happy to see this come back after so many years, especially with the old box art. I love that painting of them in action.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=125788&stc=1&d=1296334292

Just hope it fits together better than the snap version I am building now.
Regardless, I will buy a couple.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Spectrum is Green!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Actually,four.......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Who has it for sale? I can't find it!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Dont think it's out just yet,they just announced it.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

You can also turn it into the Mig 242 from Joe 90.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very nice...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It's a neat design. Joe sneaks into Russia to fly their new fighter out, after several encounters with missiles and planes.
A few years later Firefox is written. Hmmm.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Comet miniatures have several Angel kits.

http://www.comet-miniatures.com/browse.php?s_categ=24&zone=11&

None of the pics on the site are working for me.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have the large UNCLE one,it's really nice......


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I remember this kit, got it via mail order back in the late '60s. I recall it was roughly 1/72 scale, had no real cockpit and I could never figure out where that nose skid was supposed to retract to, given the way the Angels entered the cockpit (from the underside, ala the early F-104 ejection system, and I think the X-3 had a drop down entrance as well).

IIRC it has some minor shape issues but it was good enough to serve as 'background' aircraft in a couple episodes of the show itself. 

I'd like to see someone tackle the Angel Interceptor in a larger scale with all the modern day detail, like what Hasegawa did with the Macross VF-1 Valkyrie fighter planes. 

And of course more Captain Scarlet kits.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Steve, the link I gave has several, like the UNKL one falcondesigns has.

Here's a thread.

http://www.eagletransporter.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18822


----------

